# New One-Foam Core poling skiff



## Capt Ren Stanley

View attachment 4470
View attachment 4472
View attachment 4475
View attachment 4476
View attachment 4478
View attachment 4479
View attachment 4480
View attachment 4481
View attachment 4482
View attachment 4483
View attachment 4470
If I can do this anyone can. See the entire build at www.serenityflyfishing.com
or on my facebook profile Ren Stanley (under albums-under "one-off hull #2")

17' x 58" ( hull bottom) with deck beam of 80"
8 degree dead rise

Hull, Deck, Floor and hatches cored with:
Divinycell 5/8" foam core

1.5" Coosa transom

Polyester laminating resin

External Hull Layup: skin 3/4oz matt let cure...
then 1.5oz matt, 1708biax and 1.5oz matt all at once. 

Instead of 1708 biax you can use 10oz kevlar or 10-12 oz eglass or s-glass. Biaxial 1208 or 1708 is very strong but adds significant weight compared with Eglass or kevlar layup. 

Technically the 1 1/2oz matt was not needed here as it structurally doesn't do much and adds weight. I would leave it out next time (Although it makes layup of the heavier clothes much easier). 

You dont need kevlar less u plan on running into stuff frequently. Only cool to talk about and for resale.

Internal Hull Layup:
-3/4 oz chop let cure
-3/4 oz chop and 7oz eglass at once 

Bulkhead Layup: One layer of 7oz Eglass in bare core

Floor, deck and hatches: 
-1 1/2 oz matt let cure
-bond core, let cure, fill voids and fair. 
-3/4 oz chop let cure
-Then 3/4 oz chop and 7oz Eglass at once


----------



## D. C. Ward

Looks good man


----------



## south dade305

Nice looking skiff man what power is she going to get ?


----------



## Capt Ren Stanley

south dade305 said:


> Nice looking skiff man what power is she going to get ?


Will be an F70 tiller


----------



## CurtisWright

I love watching boats built this way. Lots of pride right there!
Perfect layups too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice! I almost tackled a Morejohn custom design a few months ago but chickened out. I may build one when I get a new shop to work in. I love seeing the process!


----------



## albrighty_then

The bulkheads only have 7 oz cloth on both sides?


----------

